# Stillen Race pipe



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2& ;subcat=162&Brand=&id=4030&page=1

I want to get this because my NIssan dealer recently told me mine needed to be replaced at a cost of $900 for parts and labor ($720 for the part itself). Well, what would happen, from my understanding, is that i'd be down to just 1 cat if I put this part in. So would I be able to pass emissions with just 1 cat? I live in Jersey, btw. 10-20 hp gains is awesome, especially at the wheels. Have any of you put this in? Whats your experience with it?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1) Dealers rape you with charges
2) Emissions entirely depends on your state. If your state uses OBD2 and you throw a code, then no
3) This should be covered under the powetrain warranty of your car


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Why does yours need to be replaced? If it's just a flex pipe leak, any muffler shop should be able to weld on a new flexpipe for $50 or so.

It might be 10whp, 20whp is unlikely without adding intake and the rest of the exahust as well...


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brianw said:


> Why does yours need to be replaced? If it's just a flex pipe leak, any muffler shop should be able to weld on a new flexpipe for $50 or so.
> 
> It might be 10whp, 20whp is unlikely without adding intake and the rest of the exahust as well...


I dont even know why it needs to be replaced. Something about being low efficiency, even though the lservice engine light hasnt come back on since its been reset. Here's a description of it:

Item Number List Core Price Price 
200203Y400 $609.38 $0.00 $457.04 
Exhaust system - Front pipe 
FRONT PIPE, Maxima, California 2000


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Like I said, your powertrain warranty should most likely cover this, the dealer might just not be honoring it.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Like I said, your powertrain warranty should most likely cover this, the dealer might just not be honoring it.


exhaust parts are excluded from powertrain warranties, I think. let me know if not, so i can make some heads roll


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

am3rican said:


> exhaust parts are excluded from powertrain warranties, I think. let me know if not, so i can make some heads roll


Are you sure? And what parts of your warranty is still active and what has expired? I am pretty sure the powertrain warranty does cover it although I may be wrong.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Are you sure? And what parts of your warranty is still active and what has expired? I am pretty sure the powertrain warranty does cover it although I may be wrong.


Car is pre-certified, meaning 7year/100K powertrain + I got a warranty to cover all other components. But the fine print excludes the exhaust system, and wearable parts. However, the light hasnt come back on since its been reset almost a week ago.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

am3rican said:


> Car is pre-certified, meaning 7year/100K powertrain + I got a warranty to cover all other components. But the fine print excludes the exhaust system, and wearable parts. However, the light hasnt come back on since its been reset almost a week ago.


The powertrain warranty might not cover the exhaust,but isn't this part of the emission warranty,cause it has two precat on it,so it should be cover up to 7yrs right?  

And about the y pipe,you should be able to pass emission with no problem,depend on your state too.In Houston we got OBD2 and my bro's 01 pass with no problem,with the y pipe and intake combo you'll love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

am3rican said:


> http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2& ;subcat=162&Brand=&id=4030&page=1
> 
> I want to get this because my NIssan dealer recently told me mine needed to be replaced at a cost of $900 for parts and labor ($720 for the part itself). Well, what would happen, from my understanding, is that i'd be down to just 1 cat if I put this part in. So would I be able to pass emissions with just 1 cat? I live in Jersey, btw. 10-20 hp gains is awesome, especially at the wheels. Have any of you put this in? Whats your experience with it?


have u been to the www.maxima.org forums?
alot of reviews there

not unusualy to see 12hp atw gains from this part


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Indeed... this should be covered under emissions, if that warranty is still in effect.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

brianw said:


> Indeed... this should be covered under emissions, if that warranty is still in effect.


The federal emissions warranty is still in effect, if thats what you are talking about. The dealer told me its not covered under any of my warranties


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

am3rican said:


> The federal emissions warranty is still in effect, if thats what you are talking about. The dealer told me its not covered under any of my warranties


Huh!The federal emissions warranty is still in effect,and the dealer told you its not covered under any of your warranties?  
If I'm not mistake,the emission warranty does warranty up to 7 yrs.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

UPDATE:

Called Nissan Consumer Affairs a few times and got them to cover the repair. It will be repaired on Saturday


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

am3rican said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Called Nissan Consumer Affairs a few times and got them to cover the repair. It will be repaired on Saturday


 :thumbup: I had a feeling that you could work the warranty. Good call to call them and I'm glad you dont have an out of pocket expense. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

NickZac said:


> :thumbup: I had a feeling that you could work the warranty. Good call to call them and I'm glad you dont have an out of pocket expense. Hope everything goes well.


thanks for the advice


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

That's what they should do.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

catalytic convertors covered 8yrs/ 80,000 miles

Extended warranties by security plus (nissan extended) do not cover catalytic convertors. 
Its obvious you are within 8years, its the 80,000 miles if you are past that point or not.

Powertrain warranty is 5yr/ 60,000mi

The STILLEN Y-Pipe may not resolve your problem if your catalytic convertor is bad.

If you have done the P0420/P0430 reprogramming, you may need to replace both rear oxygen sensors on vehicle before your put on the STILLEN Y-Pipe.

Your 'self learn ecu' will try to compensate for the errors in the oxygen sensors, and cause your car to run real rich and you will lose fuel economy and power.


----------

